# Kat is no longer nervous & is thankful 4 dear members [finalizing is left]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi SM,

I don't get the chance to be on very often lately - except for once a day and for a short period. But, once I am on, I make sure to check on what I missed with these cutie pies of yours:wub: and just hope that all is well with you all:grouphug:

I am still drawing like crazy. SM related drawings, I share them here. 

Here is the thing, when I started drawing, I never thought that I will be able to do it in paint. I just had a little of free time in my hand, was randomly playing around with my paint software when I decided to draw one of my most fave picture of Snowy:wub:

I was shocked to look at my final drawing of Snowytoon because I never thought that I was ever gonna end up drawing in paint or even was capable of doing so.. I seriously have no education knowledge in the Art field (when I shared a thread that contained my pencil drawings, it was Theresa who told me that my drawings are called cartoons :blush: Yes to that extend of me not knowing much about the world of drawing except of drawing randomly and whatever I feel like drawing). I always loved math and playing around with numbers. People say that numbers and art don't match...:blink: but I really don't know how come I enjoy drawing too. I kept on noticing that I hold a pencil and draw when I am in a certain mood. The day I drew snowy was the day I was hooked with Paint... 

The reason for mentioning all of my blabs above is: I am nervous to sell my first KatToon. People have been telling me to sell them or do something with them because they thought that the KatToons were wow.. honestly, I see them "cute and ok" but not the wow thought.

I received a PM today from a member here, wanting me to draw a big KatToon of her two babies, print it out and then sign on it for her, then ship it to her. She wanna buy one of my drawings with my signature on. Gotta say that I am kindda nervous because of the above facts. I just hope that my drawing will meet her expectations. 

Here is where I need your opinions on:

How much to charge on the drawing????? I don't want it to be costly at all, yet don't know the reasonable price 

NelsonToon is asking: "How much do you think a KatToon is worth?"









Hoping to read some opinions and thoughts.

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kat, your KatToons are an amazing example of *original art*.

if anyone commissions you for any sort of art, you deserve to be very nicely compensated.

hope this helps:chili:

Florence & Pearlan


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree with Florence for sure! I love your drawings, they're so adorable. Maybe $30-40 per at first and then more as you get more demand? I'm not a business woman at all so I'm not quite sure. Check prices on esty for similar things and perhaps you'll get an idea.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, you need a lawyer's opinion.....you should talk with Erin....Hunter's mom....she'll steer you in the right direction.....ok, now where's my dog's Katoons??????? :w00t:

LOL, only kidding......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- It's funny that you've shared all of this. I was going to pm you and ask for you to draw a Katoon of my girls. One that I could hang in my office and an eletronic copy for my website. And I was going to ask how much you would charge. I believe that you are extremely talented and love your drawings and would certainly pay for one (or more).

I'm also a numbers person -- have a degree in accounting and a CPA with a Masters in Business and ended up having a career in investment banking and the stock market.

BUT -- as I got older, I wanted to begin using my "creative" side too. I do paint some, love to scrapbook and of course I love to sew and design clothes for the fluffs. I'm also writing a book (the theme is about a fluff -- of course). And no, I don't have any formal training in any of these things except a class here and there way back when I was in high school (or maybe junion high). 

As far as pricing, I think it depends on the size and the amount of detail. For example, a Katoon with one fluff should be less that a Katoon with more than one fluff in it and it also depends on the amount of detail. How long does it usually take you to draw one?

My suggestion (from a business perspective) is that a small 8x10 with not a lot of detail should be $25-30 plus shipping. An 8 x 10 that has 2 fluffs with more detail should be $30-50. And one that has 3 fluffs or more should be $50-100.

And I think that you could have a nice business from this. 

What do the rest of you think? I think that Kat's Katoons are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Art isn't a science even though it's degreed that way. It comes from the heart and soul,wether you want it to or not...it pours out. I create things as if vexed to do so. I can't sleep or concentrate until I start on that pesky idea or concept. Art is more analytical that people think,but it's on a subconscious level so even those who are numbers oriented are artistic,especially when they don't deny it or fight it. It's beyond reason,maybe that's why artists are crazy or sometimes go crazy...
I'm always amazed at all the talents we have on this forum,in all it's foms and manisfestations,from art to raw knowledge.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How long does it take you to make one? What expenses are involved in the printing and shipping? Calculate you time and expenses, and that should determine your pricing. Remember an artist should charge more per hour than a manual laborer. BTW, put me on your list of clients. We'll keep you busy for a long time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input and thanks for the helpful PMs too ... really appreciate your thoughts, especially regarding the pricing. luv ya all (hugs)



mfa said:


> if anyone commissions you for any sort of art, you deserve to be very nicely compensated.





majik921 said:


> Maybe $30-40 per at first and then more as you get more demand? Check prices on esty for similar things and perhaps you'll get an idea.





Lacie's Mom said:


> As far as pricing, I think it depends on the size and the amount of detail. For example, a Katoon with one fluff should be less that a Katoon with more than one fluff in it and it also depends on the amount of detail. How long does it usually take you to draw one?
> 
> My suggestion (from a business perspective) is that a small 8x10 with not a lot of detail should be $25-30 plus shipping. An 8 x 10 that has 2 fluffs with more detail should be $30-50. And one that has 3 fluffs or more should be $50-100.





revakb2 said:


> How long does it take you to make one? What expenses are involved in the printing and shipping? Calculate you time and expenses, and that should determine your pricing.


Thanks for these ladies ^_^

majik921 - I thought about benchmarking (to see how much similar drawings are being sold), but then thought that it might be unfair that I compare my drawings to others who might have more experience in drawing and art than I do. 

Regarding how long does it take me to draw, it really depends, some take more than others. I like the idea of charging based on time spent on and how big it is  I think that this is the approach that I will use.

I have no question regarding printing and shipping expenses because that exact amount of expense will be added to the total price of the drawing. The only thing that I need to come up with a decision: is the value of the little drawing itself (the rest will be added to it based on how much they exactly cost: printing and shipping) 

I don't really want for these KatToons to be expensive which makes me wonder if there is a website that is based in the U.S. where I can send them the big original drawing with my signature on 'by e-mail' for them to print and ship to the ones who live in the U.S. .. *Is there such a service? (Printing and shipping) ? * or am I coming up with a new service lol .. I wish that there was because this will reduce the shipping cost for the ones who live in the States WAY SO MUCH. The requests to draw that I am getting so far are from people living in the U.S. awwh sure would love to draw a KatToon of their fluff-babies:wub:...International shipping (from where I live, for example, to any State in the U.S.)cost triple the price than when shipping within the States.. I know that as a fact. I wonder if anyone know of such a service (printing any picture, drawing, you send them to then shipping it). This way, the person will pay so little for shipping. 




The A Team said:


> Kat, you need a lawyer's opinion.....you should talk with Erin....Hunter's mom....she'll steer you in the right direction.....ok, now where's my dog's Katoons??????? :w00t:
> 
> LOL, only kidding......:thumbsup:


oh I will for sure contact Erin and Alice... thanks for the reminder. 

Hey Pat, Archie boy is one of the malt who I planned to draw soon .. I didn't tell you that before, but there are two pictures of him (with a very happy looking face) that are my all-time-favorite pictures of Arch:wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- It's funny that you've shared all of this. I was going to pm you and ask for you to draw a Katoon of my girls. One that I could hang in my office and an eletronic copy for my website. And I was going to ask how much you would charge. I believe that you are extremely talented and love your drawings and would certainly pay for one (or more).
> 
> I'm also a numbers person -- have a degree in accounting and a CPA with a Masters in Business and ended up having a career in investment banking and the stock market.
> 
> BUT -- as I got older, I wanted to begin using my "creative" side too. I do paint some, love to scrapbook and of course I love to sew and design clothes for the fluffs. I'm also writing a book (the theme is about a fluff -- of course). And no, I don't have any formal training in any of these things except a class here and there way back when I was in high school (or maybe junion high).





revakb2 said:


> put me on your list of clients. We'll keep you busy for a long time.



awwh Lynne, I think that I will go into a similar path as yours ^_^

oh and I will be more than happy to start KatTooning 4 new beautiful fluffs (Lynne and Reva's darling babies):chili::chili: 



michellerobison said:


> Art isn't a science even though it's degreed that way. It comes from the heart and soul,wether you want it to or not...it pours out. I create things as if vexed to do so. I can't sleep or concentrate until I start on that pesky idea or concept. Art is more analytical that people think,but it's on a subconscious level so even those who are numbers oriented are artistic,especially when they don't deny it or fight it. It's beyond reason,maybe that's why artists are crazy or sometimes go crazy...
> I'm always amazed at all the talents we have on this forum,in all it's foms and manisfestations,from art to raw knowledge.


thanks for your informative input


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thanks guys for the input and thanks for the helpful PMs too ... really appreciate your thoughts, especially regarding the pricing. luv ya all (hugs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Now you KNOW you've hit the big time!!!! I used to sell original acrylic and pastel paintings of dogs on Ebay. Different venue since it was auction style would price lower and then the buyers would determine the end price by bidding it up. Haven't done that in awhile (Ebay changed it's format and it wasn't worth my while). Acrylics take a long time to do, so don't know what to recommend re: pricing. But top of my head says that you should google and look to see other computer generated prints and get a ballpark idea. I would also sell mine without copyright (meaning they only got the original but I retained control over the prints and any other use of the image). I would often sell the original (obviously for a lot more money) and then sell small prints later on (either printed on canvas or on a tote bag or tile or mug or whatnot - CafePress was a good place to get this done). 

As far as avoiding shipping costs by sending your file somewhere else to print, I would think about that if you want to retain control of the image for possible future use later on (maybe you could sell calendars or stuff without the names of the original models on them? [Check with the owner of the image first to make sure it was OK with them])... hard to retain control of an image if you send the file somewhere (what if it's shared in computer format by email, etc... it can get disseminated far and wide). NOTE: I don't think anyone on this forum would use your images without your permission, but thought since you are going professional I would mention it. We used to get sellers from overseas (mainly China) who would copy or images of paintings we posted for sale and then sell prints (sometimes even with our original signatures still visible ) Anyway, just a couple of quick thoughts... very proud of you, my dear!!!! Feel from to PM me if any more specific questions...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat -- as far as the shipping and printing -- I would contact Lucy (LUCY N PETS) as she owns a printing facility in Florida. I'm not certain what the cost would be, but she would be able to steer you in the right direction and give you an idea. Her business might be able to handle for you -- who knows.

Anyway, I would start there as she works in this type of industry.

And I do think that you are amazing. Very talented.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat -- some great advice here. Just because you don't have formal training, don't sell yourself short. You've got it!! and being an artistically challenged person (except when it comes to producing videos) I think it's amazing when someone creates fabulous artwork. And value is in the eye of the beholder as well. Take the advice, look what else is out there and pricing, tho there were some good ideas here, and go for it. I know you said you were planning on a Tyler Katoon. I'd be happy to pay


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You are very creative Kat, from your videos to your drawings and if someone commissions you to do a Kattoon for them then it is worth every penny. I, too, majored in accounting in college, but majored in architecture in highschool so I completely understand what you're going through and hope that someone can provide you with reasonable pricing (from a legal perspective). I hope this doesn't mean that we won't see any more kattoons on SM - I sure do love guessing


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- as far as the shipping and printing -- I would contact Lucy (LUCY N PETS) as she owns a printing facility in Florida. I'm not certain what the cost would be, but she would be able to steer you in the right direction and give you an idea. Her business might be able to handle for you -- who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I would start there as she works in this type of industry.
> 
> And I do think that you are amazing. Very talented.


Thanks Lynn for spreading the news of my shop here in Florida.
Kat, I was going to notify you as well and tell you I could print the pictures on paper, canvas, tshirts or whatever in my shop and all you have to do is email me the pictures in different format forms if you are interested please pm me and we can discuss the possibilities for you. I also offer shipping and handling directly from the shop so that is not a problem as well.
I too think your drawings are so cute and well done and could be a new start to a new career, who knows you could start the new cartoon character on tv in the near future.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I get so excited for Kat, she deserves the best things in life to come her way. She has a heart that is pure and loves to give, Kat I am so proud of you.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is so exciting, Kat. I'm so happy for you and your new venture. Congratulations, I know you will be very successful! Will you expand and draw other breeds, too? Or, will your drawings be Maltese only?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all your input guys :grouphug: It keeps on adding to new ideas of how I wanna go forward with this ... you guys are truly awesome :aktion033::smilie_daumenpos: awwh and thanks so much for your encouraging words (hugs) I just wish that I can give each of you real hugs. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- as far as the shipping and printing -- I would contact Lucy (LUCY N PETS) as she owns a printing facility in Florida. I'm not certain what the cost would be, but she would be able to steer you in the right direction and give you an idea. Her business might be able to handle for you -- who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I would start there as she works in this type of industry.
> 
> And I do think that you are amazing. Very talented.


Thank you SO MUCH Lynne for suggesting Lucy.. Not only you made me aware of an available service to what I am looking for, but also suggesting someone from HERE :w00t: I didn't know that and LOVE this fact :chili: Having someone from SM to deal with on this is AWESOME!!!!



maltlovereileen said:


> Now you KNOW you've hit the big time!!!! I used to sell original acrylic and pastel paintings of dogs on Ebay. Different venue since it was auction style would *price lower and then the buyers would determine the end price by bidding it up.* Haven't done that in awhile (Ebay changed it's format and it wasn't worth my while). Acrylics take a long time to do, so don't know what to recommend re: pricing. But top of my head says that you should google and look to see other computer generated prints and get a ballpark idea. I would also sell mine without copyright (meaning they only got the original but I retained control over the prints and any other use of the image). I would often sell the original (obviously for a lot more money) and then sell small prints later on (either printed on canvas or on a tote bag or tile or mug or whatnot - CafePress was a good place to get this done). As far as avoiding shipping costs by sending your file somewhere else to print, I would think about that if you want to retain control of the image for possible future use later on (maybe you could sell calendars or stuff without the names of the original models on them? [Check with the owner of the image first to make sure it was OK with them])... hard to retain control of an image if you send the file somewhere (what if it's shared in computer format by email, etc... it can get disseminated far and wide). NOTE: I don't think anyone on this forum would use your images without your permission, but thought since you are going professional I would mention it. We used to get sellers from overseas (mainly China) who would copy or images of paintings we posted for sale and then sell prints (sometimes even with our original signatures still visible ) Anyway, just a couple of quick thoughts... very proud of you, my dear!!!! Feel from to PM me if any more specific questions...


Hey Eileen, after reading about determining the base price and then let others bid like you did, made me come up with this idea. It is quite different than bidding: 

I will set a fixed price on my drawing ($10). If the requester liked the KatToon of his/her fluff, then he/she can increase if he/she thought that it deserved more than that. I really don't mind if he/she didn't. I find $10 reasonable for my drawings.

Despite the sweet words and requests that I get to draw, I still think that I need the practice. I still can't draw everything, and still see my drawings 'ok' really happy that some like it. However, *I* will feel better if these drawings were priced lower than what was suggested because *I* feel that the 10 is fair as a start for my drawings. Once I get more experience in this, my drawings improve a lot, then I will consider increasing the price  After all, I am having a BLAST drawing KatToons:chili:

When I share in threads in SM, I add the copyright sign, but when I send the drawing to the mommies as a gift, I remove the signs. It is for them to have. I don't plan on selling the previous KatToons. That is why I have the name of the models next to them here  But very good and HELPFUL to me points regarding the 'copyright' issues you are giving in case I wanted to do something else with the KatToons. I don't wanna take any wrong direction in a legal perspective :w00t: yikes, I just can't even imagine. For now, what I am thinking of doing professionally is: "KatTooning Your Fluffs". In other words, drawing from scratch whoever requests me to draw his/her fluff. I am planning to deal with Lucy for printing and shipping. I must admit that I am not worrying about the issue of distributing the drawings to others after I email it for printing - that is why I mentioned to Lynne that it was awesome that the person who provides the service is from SM :wub: I am not worried when the drawings will be with Lucy. 

On another note, I wrote to Alice and Erin asking them more about copyright issues in a legal perspective. There is still a lot I need to learn. So I am not in a rush for any further plans; except for "KatTooning your own fluffs" idea for now - just selling these to the owners of the fluffs I KatToon :thumbsup: 




Snowbody said:


> Kat -- some great advice here. Just because you don't have formal training, don't sell yourself short. You've got it!! and being an artistically challenged person (except when it comes to producing videos) I think it's amazing when someone creates fabulous artwork. And value is in the eye of the beholder as well. Take the advice, look what else is out there and pricing, tho there were some good ideas here, and go for it. I know you said you were planning on a Tyler Katoon. I'd be happy to pay


Thank you sweet Sue :grouphug:... TylerToon is 80% complete. I just need to start coloring the background. I said that I will draw him before coming up with this idea, so KatToon is a gift 



Johita said:


> You are very creative Kat, from your videos to your drawings and if someone commissions you to do a Kattoon for them then it is worth every penny. I, too, majored in accounting in college, but majored in architecture in highschool so I completely understand what you're going through and hope that someone can provide you with reasonable pricing (from a legal perspective). I hope this doesn't mean that we won't see any more kattoons on SM - I sure do love guessing


awwwh and thanks to you too :grouphug:.. you bet  there will still be more KatToons to guess 




LUCY N PETS said:


> Kat, I was going to notify you as well and tell you I could print the pictures on paper, canvas, tshirts or whatever in my shop and all you have to do is email me the pictures in different format forms if you are interested please pm me and we can discuss the possibilities for you. I also offer shipping and handling directly from the shop so that is not a problem as well.
> I too think your drawings are so cute and well done and could be a new start to a new career, who knows you could start the new cartoon character on tv in the near future.


For sure will contact you, Lucy:grouphug: once I complete my first KatToon to sell :chili::grouphug:



Matilda's mommy said:


> I get so excited for Kat, she deserves the best things in life to come her way. She has a heart that is pure and loves to give, Kat I am so proud of you.


Paula :hugging: luv ya... always there for me: when I need the prayers AND in an exciting and fun small plan.



suzimalteselover said:


> This is so exciting, Kat. I'm so happy for you and your new venture. Congratulations, I know you will be very successful! Will you expand and draw other breeds, too? Or, will your drawings be Maltese only?


Thanks Suzi :grouphug: I drew my first other than a maltese KatToon (a soft coated Wheaton Terrier - a very adorable one with cute personality from what I read about:wub I am waiting for his mommy to approve if I can share the real picture that I looked at when I drew here before I share the KatToon itself 

hugs
Kat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You Go Girl. I hear a lot of CaChing, CaChing. You have an amazing talent and doing something you love to do and be able to make a living out of it is just about the best thing that anyone could wish for.

You can put me on your list of customers:thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat i think u have an amazing talent , and im pretty sure that you will get alot out of this venture both personally and monetary. i think all of the katoons u have drawn already are awesome and i think when u have a talent like yours you must share. i also want to be a customer i would love a katoon of dolce. good luck on all you are doing , and im soo glad the others from sm are here to help you and advice you !! wtg!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

busy lady:chili::aktion033: pm me sometime ok:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

WTG Kat! i am so glad that this new venture is going so well! Its amazing what we can do with a little creativity!!! I will also love a Katoon sometime, but no rush...as I need to get that perfect picture first.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I've already emailed you to add me to your list. I would like all three of my babies done, sometime. BUT, you can put me DEAD LAST on your list...no hurry. Ten dollars for one malt drawing is not enough, imo, so, I will pay you more for each of my furbabies. If it takes 2 yrs, I don't care. Please, don't work too hard and enjoy life and your babies. You need time to pamper yourself and just relax, too. Love you, Kat!! ♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_ Thank you sweet Sue ... TylerToon is 80% complete. I just need to start coloring the background. I said that I will draw him before coming up with this idea, so KatToon is a gift._
Kat - thanks so much. Take your time. I know you're busy. And thank you so much for offering it as a gift but I really want to pay for it. Hey just think you can frame my payment and say "This was the first money I made as a professional artist." And I can say, "I knew her when." I also think $10 is :wub:too little for your drawing. I think you have to think of the time it takes you to do it...hourly and figure that out. It doesn't have to be ridiculously high but you should be compensated for your time. Also I was thinking you'd want to make sure that you copyright or probably trademark your name of KatToons. Not sure how you do it, check with Alice or Erin I guess. Oops as I'm doing this I googled kattoon and see there's one that already exists.:w00t: She doesn't capitalize the second T and I don't know whether she has a trademark. So check that out and if she doesn't have one, file for one. Otherwise might have to be Flufftoons or something. 
I also know you are worried about your lack of formal art background and thus value of your work. When I buy a piece of art or craft that I like, I don't grill people about their formal education in it or how long they've been doing it. I just appreciate their talent. Period.
Anywho, just my thoughts. We all feel like your proud Aunties here for sure.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Thanks Suzi :grouphug: I drew my first other than a maltese KatToon (a soft coated Wheaton Terrier - a very adorable one with cute personality from what I read about:wub I am waiting for his mommy to approve if I can share the real picture that I looked at when I drew here before I share the KatToon itself
> 
> hugs
> Kat


presenting my very first other than a maltese KatToon.....









Max is a soft coated Wheaton Terrier. Max is tooooo cute in personality:wub: energetic and funny


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't taken any payments yet. I only have a list of fluffs to draw from owners requesting a KatToon. I drew few of them (and had a BLAST), but haven't sent out any for sale yet. I am waiting until I finalize this whole thing in terms of selling and all. I received few messages regarding the pricing - Will keep you posted once I get this all decided. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you for all your words, thoughts, opinions and ideas on this :grouphug: you guys are amazing !!!! 



Snowbody said:


> Also I was thinking *you'd want to make sure that you copyright or probably trademark your name of KatToons.* Not sure how you do it, check with Alice or Erin I guess. Oops as I'm doing this I googled kattoon and see *there's one that already exists.:w00t: She doesn't capitalize the second T and I don't know whether she has a trademark.* So check that out and if she doesn't have one, file for one. Otherwise might have to be Flufftoons or something.


:w00t: Good point, and Woah for having someone else who already exist with "kattoon". Can you send me the link? I did a quick search and came out with a website of a community to share cartoon drawings. How can I check if she has a trademark? awwh I like the name *Kat*(short for Katkoota) *Toon* (short for cartoon). Will see what can be done for this



Snowbody said:


> Kat - thanks so much. Take your time. I know you're busy. And thank you so much for offering it as a gift but I really want to pay for it. Hey just think you can frame my payment and say "This was the first money I made as a professional artist." And I can say, "I knew her when."


psst...check your PM  TylerToon is waiting for you there.
you can't pay me:HistericalSmiley:. At least not now because the pricing thing is still under construction. I also just realized that I have to ask about the naming (KatToon) thing.


hugs
Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat, I feel so proud of you!! I know that may be silly to say, but I really do!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lynda said:


> You can put me on your list of customers:thumbsup:





uniquelovdolce said:


> i also want to be a customer i would love a katoon of dolce.





missiek said:


> I will also love a Katoon sometime





suzimalteselover said:


> I've already emailed you to add me to your list. I would like all three of my babies done


Added your fluffs to the list guys:grouphug: and will keep you updated once I start and complete the drawings :chili::chili: after I get the rest of the thoughts with this small plan finalized and let you know.



suzimalteselover said:


> IPlease, don't work too hard and enjoy life and your babies. You need time to pamper yourself and just relax, too. Love you, Kat!! ♥


luv ya too dearest Suzi:grouphug: I don't know if you checked on my last email to you yet, but I am having a good time KatTooning. Most importantly, it keeps my mind off anything that is stressful. Just looking at these precious faces:wub: and trying my hand at drawing is good enough at melting a heart.



Matilda's mommy said:


> busy lady:chili::aktion033: pm me sometime ok:wub:


sweet Paula, check your PM :chili:



iheartbisou said:


> Kat, I feel so proud of you!! I know that may be silly to say, but I really do!


:grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Kat, you are such a sweet person! Thank you so much for being so generous with your art and talents, as well as advice and sweet offerings of encouragement and friendship. I have never met you personally but I can just "feel" your personality coming through the internet. I just wanted to say that and give you a ((HUG)) from across the big pond


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with kelly ! some peoples good vibes just bounce of the screen , ur kaToons make me happy


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kat, Max KatToon is so cute!!!:Sooo cute:

i LOVE the name KatToons too, if it's taken, what about maybe:

Kat-Toons ???:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

_ Good point, and Woah for having someone else who already exist with "kattoon". Can you send me the link? I did a quick search and came out with a website of a community to share cartoon drawings. How can I check if she has a trademark? awwh I like the name Kat(short for Katkoota) Toon (short for cartoon). Will see what can be done for this_

I couldn't find the site again. :blink: But maybe you can google "how to check on a trademark" or something like that or ask Alice if she knows.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Kat, you are doing amazingly well. I love the whole concept, name is awesome too. I would have as much of a problem as you regarding price. It is hard. My daughters friend wanted me to do headshots for her, hard to put a price on when you don't feet secure and professional in your work. You do a fabulous job though, a natural talent. As you do more and they sell and are appreciated you will grow more confident I am sure. Sounds like our other talented ladies are helping a lot. Awesome :grouphug: :grouphug:

Hugs to you Kat :tender: :tender: and your little munchkins :tender:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I found many results for "kattoon" on google. 

My late father was a patent and trademark attorney, so I find this interesting.  Although I had one course in the subject, it was in about 1983 so of course I remember very little. 

Anyway, I did a quick check for a trademark registration on the US Patent and Trademark Office's website and database, and did not find anything there.  However, the site cautions you that that is not the last word--their own staff still have to search. Here's a link to the site: Trademarks Home

The basic application appears to cost $275 or $375 depending on things I don't understand. I wonder if it's even worth it to you to apply. 

If someone already has the trademark and objects to your using it, you could just change it. Maybe you could use something a little different to distinguish your work, like "Kat's Kattoons"


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my gosh Kat....too tooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, I'm sorry I didn't respond earlier than this to your thread.

First of all, I, as so many, many other SM members are amazed at your talents. I love your art work!!! With that, please PM me when you have time, so that you can add me to the list of customers. I would feel honored for you to draw a picture of Snowball. And, I will pay you whatever it costs. 

You know, every time I look at Snowball's camel ... *Dubai* ... I think of you. 

Sending hugs and love to you, Snowy, and Crystal.:Flowers 2::smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

mss said:


> I found many results for "kattoon" on google.
> 
> My late father was a patent and trademark attorney, so I find this interesting.  Although I had one course in the subject, it was in about 1983 so of course I remember very little.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love that........Kat's KatToons!!! That would be really good!!!


----------

